# Good show barns in maryland?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

here are plenty of barns in MD:
http://www.horserentals.com/maryland.html


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

my barn! check out cavesfarm.com
we have 6 barns, a full cross country course, 600 acres, 5 rings (including a HUGE indoor) and GREAT trainers. who do everything from a few local shows to Wellington in the winter and Vermont in the summer. an the people are very nice  

sorry i just love my barn


----------



## ~pOnEh~ (Apr 28, 2008)

twinkle_toes said:


> my barn! check out cavesfarm.com
> we have 6 barns, a full cross country course, 600 acres, 5 rings (including a HUGE indoor) and GREAT trainers. who do everything from a few local shows to Wellington in the winter and Vermont in the summer. an the people are very nice
> 
> sorry i just love my barn



lol yeah i showed there once... it's really nice  i'll definitly look into it more! thank you!


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

where do you ride at now? i wonder if i know you...


----------

